
Meta-noop – because a single implementation of noop() won’t do - noniq
https://github.com/noniq/meta-noop
======
noniq
Inspired by the recent discussion of size and granularity of npm packages I
originally planned to create a `noop` package. Then I found out that there is
already one. Wait, not one, but dozens. So I created meta-noop instead.

------
mchahn
I wish I could see some of these packages. I'm too lazy to install and run
meta-noop.

